# Ten RPG Blogs Everyone Should be Reading



## Olaf the Stout

Interesting list.  I plan on checking several of them out.

One other I'd add to the list for people to check out is The Alexandrian by Justin Alexander.

It has a good mix of reviews, discussion of mechanics and a large number of RPG concepts.  Definitely well worth a read.


----------



## Wolvercote

Hack and Slash is the only readable one on the list.


----------



## trancejeremy

Tenkar's Tavern is sort of the blog equivalent of talk radio. Mostly rants about something or other. Amusing at first, then gets old (or so I thought).

I would add Swords & Stitchery

http://swordsandstitchery.blogspot.com/

Lots of content, reviews, etc.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant

Sorry, but Chirine's blog deserves a way, way higher spot in this ranking. Without exaggeration, for oldschool gaming, it's probably the number 1 resource right now.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Having a guest blogger is an excellent idea, Morrus. I appreciate the alternate point of view and will be checking out these sites.

I also recommend The Alexandrian, as linked by Olaf the Stout, above.


----------



## Blue Phoenix RPG

Wolvercote said:


> Hack and Slash is the only readable one on the list.




I whole heartily agree and it's amazing!


----------



## chirine ba kal

Wolvercote said:


> Hack and Slash is the only readable one on the list.




I am always interested in reader feedback; what would you suggest that I could do to make my blog more readable?

- chirine


----------



## chirine ba kal

Le Noir Faineant said:


> Sorry, but Chirine's blog deserves a way, way higher spot in this ranking. Without exaggeration, for oldschool gaming, it's probably the number 1 resource right now.




Thank you for your kind words! 

May I very politely and respectfully submit that I may not be a very good resource for 'old school gaming'? I play and run my games very much the same way as we did here in the Twin Cities back in the mid 1970s to mid 1980s; I have been told, by a number of the more well-known folks in the 'OSR', that I simply don't qualify as an 'OSR gamer' because of this. I'm simply too old, and too set in my ways; I don't play any of the games that modern gamers seem to take for granted, and I still do the kind of 'broad spectrum' of games that we used to do hereabouts back in 'Ye Olden Days'.

I've never really played what most folks call "D&D"; I played something called "Blackmoor" with Dave Arneson, something called "Greyhawk" later on with Gary Gygax, and something called Tekumel with M. A. R. Barker for many years. All three had their own styles of play, and their own house rules. I do not have a good grasp of a lot of the issues and trends in modern gaming; I am much more like a fly in amber, then anything else... 

Having said that, if there is anything that you can take away from my little effort in the way of a blog, then please feel free to have a look and have fun with it. "The game's the thing!", as Hamlet once said... 

- chirine


----------



## tenkar

trancejeremy said:


> Tenkar's Tavern is sort of the blog equivalent of talk radio. Mostly rants about something or other. Amusing at first, then gets old (or so I thought).
> 
> I would add Swords & Stitchery
> 
> http://swordsandstitchery.blogspot.com/
> 
> Lots of content, reviews, etc.




Well, as I now have a podcast, your comment is accurate in a way not intended.

Go figure


----------

